# `- Best GIFS Thread



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Post your favorites


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Yo HOW DO I POST GIFS?
Not just the link but the actual gifs?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Yo HOW DO I POST GIFS?
> Not just the link but the actual gifs?


Just put the URL in the insert image box same as posting pic


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The best±


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Fuck me Mercer could take a punch


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn that Morales/Barrera gif...Morales looked damned near blacked out against the ropes :err


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

I love this post!:happy


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Damn that Morales/Barrera gif...Morales looked damned near blacked out against the ropes :err


Jesus he was just going for broke there haha, gotta love him


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Theron said:


> Jesus he was just going for broke there haha, gotta love him


I do. One of the first guys I ever watched live (morales/chacon on the DLH/Quartey undercard)

Imagine, he was before the butterbean and mia st john fights :-(


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Look at that speed. A heavyweight ladies and gents


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Spoiler


i made that one :smile


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i made that one :smile


Nice one man. :good

Gotta be my favourite Rigo gif.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


>


love the way Jackson points down dryaton


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Toney gifs get this reaction from me :smile:lol:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Lopez


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

just created this... loved holyfield feint step back here


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Good shit


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

@Bogotazo post the Loma Salido one :smile


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


Lol dat sig.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> @Bogotazo post the Loma Salido one :smile


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?36980-Lomachenko-Salido-Chavez-Vera-2-GIFs

Go crazy.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


I forgot how good that round 5 of Morales/Barrera fight was


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Armstrong had a great sneaky right


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Theron said:


>


fuck...


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

- forever holds a special place in my heart. :yep


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mercer took a great punch. Some of the knockouts he puts on guys are scary. He would have a guy out cold against the ropes a few times and still be cranking up his homerun punch. It wasn't necessary.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

@tommygun711
That Louis Schmelling one is damn nice

Never seen guys react to punches the way people did to Louis's


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> @tommygun711
> That Louis Schmelling one is damn nice
> 
> Never seen guys react to punches the way people did to Louis's


Forreal man, Louis was probably one of the most impressive punchers ever. Certainly the most accurate in the HW division.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG with that beautiful right hand


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

guess im gonna be keeping this thread alive single handedly :lol:










Beautiful combo by Louis against Max Baer


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Louis is amazing.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Louis is amazing.


probably the best combination puncher ever


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dempsey was an animal. A seasoned street fighter turned legit.

This isn't the best clip for seeing his viciousness (watch the Willard fight) but it shows is ability to land from way outside, plus his accuracy:

Dempsey - Tunney 1927


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Louis is amazing.


The way his front foot always stayed out in front for him to be in perfect position always impresses me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Tell me he ain't the GOAT


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Tell me he ain't the GOAT


Fuck, that first gif. motherfucker looked like he was dead


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Fuck, that first gif. motherfucker looked like he was dead


Yeah back in the day he had some scary KOs


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Benton being a G


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Fuck, that first gif. motherfucker looked like he was dead


Speed kills !


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Tell me he ain't the GOAT


Who are those cans he clownin'?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Tapia in that for the payday.

#nohate


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Tapia in that for the payday.
> 
> #nohate


A 40 year old Tapia high on cocaine is better than half of Roy Jones' comp at 175lbs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> A 40 year old Tapia high on cocaine is better than half of Roy Jones' comp at 175lbs.


I'm a 160 lb RoyBoy


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I'm a 160 lb RoyBoy


Sorry...

A 40 year old Tapia high on cocaine is better than half of Roy Jones' comp at 160lbs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Sorry...
> 
> A 40 year old Tapia high on cocaine is better than half of Roy Jones' comp at 160lbs.


Give him half the rank then


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Benton being a G


Sweet D !

What fight is this?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Sweet D !
> 
> What fight is this?


Carter

Benton was awesome


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Tell me he ain't the GOAT


He ain't the GOAT. Not even close.


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> guess im gonna be keeping this thread alive single handedly :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite combos by him. Louis was a living encyclopedia on proper punching technique.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

A nice check hook by Gomez.. Dude could really do it all, he could stick and move, he could fight inside, he could throw great combos.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

@PityTheFool :hey


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> @PityTheFool :hey


Thanks Tommy.:good

BTW,finally got around to seeing the movie today thanks to the efforts of a sterling poster who is a gem for finding links.
It's a tough,tough watch if you're a fan and even as a fan,you forget that Johnny always seemed potentially one second away from breaking down in tears.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Arm punch. If Tyson would have gotten full torque, Ruddock would have been out cold.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


Who's in the last video?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


>


Lol. That damn Ali just refused to go to the body.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Theron said:


>


Lol damn Dick Tiger being slick


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Spoiler


That's awesome :happy


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Theron said:


>







But apparently Morales was the cuter of the two. atsch:lol:


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Earnie Shavers v Jimmy Ellis 
Gerry Clooney v Ken Norton 
Ray Mercer v Tommy Morrison 
David Tua v John Ruiz 
Julian Jackson v Herol Graham
Alexis Arguello v kevin rooney


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Man alexis' straight right was so perfect


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

i hate that cooney-norton ko :-(


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

TSOL said:


> i hate that cooney-norton ko :-(


Me too just I tried to make a few gifs that weren't posted and not already on the internet ( that I could find )


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

Theron said:


>


beautiful shit :good


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/MLzB9EujTvQ


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Such a sweet hit, second favourite KO behind.










(Made this one myself smile) I couldn't find any HD ones that do it justice)


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Such a sweet hit, second favourite KO behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a damn nice Hd gif


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Theron said:


> thats a damn nice Hd gif


Thanks!

Got it from this vid:






That shot gets sweeter and sweeter every time I see it.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Reznick needs to come back, I dont know where he went or why he quit but he was my favorite boxing video maker. Think he used to post on the forums as well


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Shit really? The guy has some class tribute videos. Footage is unreal.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

El Intocable


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


>












gatti???? slick?????

maybe buddy saying "drink the water baby" done more than we though


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Semtex said:


>


Fuckn ref, everytime I see this fight I just cant believe he didnt stop it, Jacks just standing there with his head lashing around what the fuck was the ref waiting on :verysad


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

i notice tyson's featuring more than anyone else, wonder why :smile


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm so not down with the Cooney/Norton KO


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm so not down with the Cooney/Norton KO


Norton is though.

sad5)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Norton is though.
> 
> sad5)


:haye


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Lucas German Priori v Pehuen Roberto Correa , *Pernell Whitaker v Azumah Nelson* , Paul Williams v Sergio Martinez 1 , *Andre Ward v Sakio Bika *, Ivan Calderon v Isaac Bustos , *GGG v Nobuhiro Ishida* , Adonis Stevenson v Jesus Gonzales , *Pacquiao v JMM 4* , Andre Berto v Freddy Hernandez , *Ruslan Provodnikov v **Tim Bradley* , Shinsuke Yamanaka v Tomas Rojas , *Yuriorkis Gamboa v Al Seeger* , *Vernon Forrest v Michele Piccirillo* , Shane Mosley v Antonio Margarito , *Mike Tyson v Buster Douglas* , Ike Ibeabuchi v Chris Byrd ,*Riddick Bowe v Evander Holyfield* , Floyd Mayweather v Miguel Cotto , *Floyd Mayweather v Miguel Cotto* ,Lucian Bute v Alejandro Berrio , *Floyd Mayweather v Shane Mosley* , Floyd Mayweather v Chico Corrales , *Rocky Marciano vs Jersey Joe Walcott 1* , Wlad Klitschko v Sam Peter , *Yuriorkis Gamboa v Jorge Solis* , Gabriel Rosado vs J'Leon Love , *El Perro *, Zab Judah v Cosme Rivera , *Mikey Garcia v Juan Manuel Lopez* , Manny Pacquiao v Ricky hatton , *Carl Froch v Lucian Bute* , Sugar Ray Robinson v Carmen Basilio , *Bernard Hopkins v Tito Trinidad* , Bernard Hopkins v Joe Calzaghe , *Kermit Cintron v Walter Matthysse* , Yuriorkis Gamboa v Jorge Solis , *David Haye v Dereck Chisora* , Edwin Rosario v Juan Minaya , *Zab Judah v Jose Armando Santa Cruz* , Jersey Joe Walcott v Ezzard Charles , *Guillermo Rigondeaux v Teon Kennedy* , Roy Jones Jr v Reggie Johnson , *Saul Alvarez v Carlos Baldomir* , GGG vs. Mathew Macklin


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


uppercut and klitschko is hurt!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Awesome gifs semtex, Whitaker was the shit :bbb


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Mike Leonard v Jack Cushing 1894


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Melio Bettina v Tony Zale 1934 Golden Gloves tournament.

Zale a future MW Champion and Bettina LHW. Bettina is the southpaw.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Beterbiev Cloud knock downs / TKO


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

That JMM/Medina knock down is beautiful @Zopilote

















Dierry Jean v Daniel Ruiz. KD1 and KD2 (fight ender)


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


>


Loved Algieri his performance against Ruslan.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Roy Jones Jr. vs. Hany Atiyo R1 KO / Denis Lebedev vs Pawel Kolodziej R2 KO


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Julian Jackson


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Atoev v Kovalev KD in amateurs


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Jackson scares the shit outta me :sad5


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

N'dam v Stevens R8 KD


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Rose v Fraga R1 KO , Warrington v Dieli R4 KO


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Ben Tackie Robert Garcia R9 KD and R10 KO.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Felix Verdejo Sergio Villanueva R3 KO last night.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Jhonny Gonzalez Jorge Arce R3 KD





























Adrian Estrella Celestino Caballero R5 KD1+KD2 , R10 KD , R11 KD


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I fucking love this gif of GGG's TKO of Geale. Golovkin takes a good punch in order to land his own and you can see how affected GGG is. Geale's punch really does land hard and throws Gennady's head back. But GGG throws his punch immediately and you can see that by the time GGG lands his own punch that he's looking _right_ at where he's trying to land it. The whole thing must be less than a second long but it's like he's immediately recuperated. Really, really impressive and perfectly caught in this gif.



Spoiler


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Kurushi here it is from the other side.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Semtex said:


> Kurushi here it is from the other side.


Cheers man. It's a beauty.

EDIT: Geale's roar of satisfaction makes it so much more.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Joshua Bakhtov R2 KO


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Michael Bentt Tommy Morrison fight


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Froch Groves 1 RECAP


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

KO's


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Froch Mack R1 KD & R3 KO


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Boxing lesson from old dude.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

GGG highlight


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Golovkin Rubio R2 KO


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Walters Donaire highlights


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Semtex said:


> Boxing lesson from old dude.


:lol: :bbb That was awesome


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Top 50 KOs


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Boxer assaults ref at the Zagreb 2014 youth games.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Very cool the way you done those gifs @Theron










Alexander Povetkin Carlos Takem R10 KO


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Semtex said:


> Very cool the way you done those gifs @Theron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I didnt make those ones, I tried but anytime I upload gifs and dont make them online they play in slow motion idk why :huh


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Amateur KO


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Wolfe Ward R1 KO


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Kimbo KO


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> The bestï¿½


Too bad prime Mike Tyson never fought prime Mercer. Nice to see if Mike's sledge hammers could dent Mercer's granate.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Savage


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

For the Gonzalez fans


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

semtex said:


> savage


legendary !


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Tyrone Spong's pro boxing debut
â€‹


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Rakhim Chakhkiev vs Valery Brudov KO R4


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Spoiler


ITS A TRAP!!!

Rigo set his ass up nice.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Dark Destroyer v Terminator


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Benn v Chantler


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Benn v Niewenhuizen


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Benn v Morris


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Benn v Barker


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Benn v Yoe


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Benn v Noel


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Semtex said:


>


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:


----------

